# Need Law to Protect Guide Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Remember, Seeing Eye is a guide dog that is trained by one agency in NJ. Not all guide dogs are Seeing Eye dogs as there are other organizations that also train guide dogs. 

Quote from DailyRecord.com:
A survey highlighting that more than 40 percent of handlers of guide dogs for the blind have been attacked by another dog has prompted The Seeing Eye in Morristown to again push for legislation to curb the threat.

Seeing Eye says survey highlights need for law to protect handlers, guide dogs | Daily Record | dailyrecord.com

And as I have stressed in various threads, there is a difference in how Civil Law and Criminal Law violations are handled.

Quote: 
For instance, bill A3226, known as “Dusty’s Law,” carries only civil offenses, meaning the police can’t enforce it, Garretson said.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Another article on same story.

Dog Attacks Jeopardize Safety of Guide Dog Teams | The Bark


----------

